# 1968 gto convert seat adjustment knob



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Tearing down my seat and one is missing it’s adjustment knob, the other has the knob.
1) Is the knob supposed to be chrome covered plastic?
2) How do you get that knob off?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Chrome plastic
2 x 2, drift pin and a prying tool if the seat is in place
Page 15-4 in the Fisher Body Manual


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Wow….you pry the crap out it.
Luckily the driver seat I already tore down is missing the knob, hence “C” clamp to put a new one on.
The passenger seat is still assembled and has the knob I want to replace. I’ll try the wood block and drift pin and see how it goes.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

The metal arm has barbs on it and wedges itself inside the knob
I like to use a crescent wrench slide it over the flat side and snug the wrench down to just touching and tap the crescent wrench and the knob will pop off and shoot across the bench


----------



## Batesgar (2 mo ago)

Thanks, I like the crescent wrench versus the pry bar.
The front seats have me a bit confused as they appear to be original born with black, while the rear seat and arm rests were sprayed black over white. The car was born with white interior and I assumed all interior parts would be sprayed black. I can only conclude the original owner swapped out the front seats due to rips.


----------

